# Interesting shakes



## kwright (Nov 28, 2018)

I have never seen this behavior before, in documentaries nor my own observations. Grandpa Jack is 14 weeks old into adulthood. Yesterday he hungrily snatched a fly from my tongs and today I was demonstrating offering him water on a brush. Then he started this shaking? It doesn't seem defensive, but then again he is my first mantis and I've never seen this before. Any ideas? His little palps are  waving because I had just moved the brush from his face. He was surprisingly thirsty.

View attachment video-1543445295.mp4


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 28, 2018)

Wow. Isn't that something!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 29, 2018)

Interesting! It is like he is shivering! Is there a breeze or wind near him?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 29, 2018)

That's cool. Maybe it's like when you eat ice cream and you get cold and shiver... and the cool water makes him shiver..? Idk!!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 29, 2018)

I have seen mine shivering like that too, like if they are waking up when i grab their cups for feeding time or misting.


----------



## kwright (Nov 29, 2018)

Maybe it's a happy wiggle. His palps immediately stick out and search when he sees the brush coming close. He gets excited it seems.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 29, 2018)

kwright said:


> Maybe it's a happy wiggle. His palps immediately stick out and search when he sees the brush coming close. He gets excited it seems.


That is cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ohaple (Dec 7, 2018)

It seems like a prey response or excitement to me. Carl, our sub-adult h. majuscula does this almost daily when we approach his enclosure. He is near his heat pad and no air movement, so I am sure it is triggered by visual stimulus with Carl, not being cold or reacting to wind. Might be to circulate their hemolymph after a period of rest?


----------

